# Uber driver explains exactly what you need to do for a 5-star rating



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Found this article interesting. Wonder if this should be printed out and taped to seats or sent in text to pax after accepting trips. What do you guys think?

Dear Passengers,
Please let me know what I can do to make this ride a 5 STAR EXPERIENCE for you! I will do my absolute Best to give you a clean, comfortable, and most importantly a safe environment during our time together! If there is anything I can improve on please let me know!

*PLEASE FEEL FREE TO:*


Let me know if you are hot or cold! I will adjust the temperature to suit your comfort and/or needs!

Charge your phone! I have Android, iPhone 4, 5 and 6 compatible chargers.

Hook up your Music via my Aux input cable! I have a great stereo and YES you can turn it up!

Make conversation! Or not...I understand that many of you are taking care of business and making important plans. This is YOUR trip! You paid for it.
*If you want ME to rate YOU as a 5 STAR PASSENGER this is all I ask of you!*


Please be polite and courteous! I will do EVERYTHING I can to get you where you need to go as quickly and safely as I am legally allowed to.

Don't ask me to break the rules! This included all Local, State and Federal Laws.

Please respect my vehicle and my property! (Don't make a mess and don't damage my things).
Because this is what the World needs to be a better place! Thank You! 

http://mashable.com/2015/11/30/uber-driver-five-stars/#


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

I really don't want to be subjected to their music. And my policy is no tip no 5 stars.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

You can not be a 5 star rider unless you tip. A 5 star rider goes above and beyond. 

The highest rider rating you can get without a tip is a 4.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> You can not be a 5 star rider unless you tip. A 5 star rider goes above and beyond.
> 
> The highest rider rating you can get without a tip is a 4.


Using the same ideology, how does a driver earn 5 stars ?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If I walked into a Starbucks and they had a sign like this posted by the cash register asking me to be polite and to respect their property they would not get a tip. And they'd be lucky if I didn't take my business elsewhere.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Using the same ideology, how does a driver earn 5 stars ?


If I was a pax the way to earn 5 stars and a tip is to:


Get there quick. (I make allowances for distance and traffic)
Be clean. 
Say hello at the start and bye at the end. (I DON'T want a conversation just polite acknowledgement that I exist) 
Don't kill us or lead me to think we may die.
Don't make it take WAY longer than it should. (I don't mean control traffic I mean don't ignore the GPS and take a "short cut" that adds 20 minutes)
Have the heat on in the winter and the AC in the summer. I don't want the wind in my face.
That's all I ask. Its not hard. I'm not unreasonable. Give me those and its 5 stars and a tip.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I saw this article somewhere and it was a laminated sign on the back of the headrest.

I understand some people are passive types and need this crap but not in my car.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

This sounds like a good way to lower your rating and repel tips


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Using the same ideology, how does a driver earn 5 stars ?


Oh god not this guy again lol


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Using the same ideology, how does a driver earn 5 stars ?


By getting you from A to B in one piece.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Oh god not this guy again lol


So, we complain, a lot, about the arbitrary ratings that we receive from pax and then discuss how to employ arbitrary ratings of our own ? Whatever works I guess.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Using the same ideology, how does a driver earn 5 stars ?


1) Clean car
2) Safe ride
3) Courteous service

And there's your 5 star driver.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

There are a lot of gross, creepy and lonely dudes out there. Old and young. If you want 5 star ratings just don't be one of those dudes.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> You can not be a 5 star rider unless you tip. A 5 star rider goes above and beyond.
> 
> The highest rider rating you can get without a tip is a 4.


I am seriously starting to consider that approach. Sooner or later these shlubs have to understand that tipping IS NOT included when they're being transported for a buck a mile. Where the heck do they think the tip is? Ya know what? Starting tonight, no tip costs the rider one star. That seems perfectly logical.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> So, we complain, a lot, about the arbitrary ratings that we receive from pax and then discuss how to employ arbitrary ratings of our own ? Whatever works I guess.


Absolutely nothing arbitrary about it. If you are a rider and you tip you will get 5 stars. If you don't tip then you won't.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Sooner or later these shlubs have to understand that tipping IS NOT included when they're being transported for a buck a mile.


A whole buck a mile? Aren't you guys just living high on the hog. Last I checked it was .85 a mile here.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

.
.


Hunt to Eat said:


> 1) Clean car
> 2) Safe ride
> 3) Courteous service
> 
> And there's your 5 star driver.


exactly, and we should rate pax similarly. Except it doesn't work that way. Because people apply arbitrary rules to their ratings. I once read a post from a passenger who stated that she automatically deducted a star if the driver used GPS. Arbitrary, and has zero to do with the ride itself. Show me a little courtesy, don't create a condition that makes my driving unsafe, respect my car. You get 5 stars from me. If at the end I get a tip, that's awesome.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

D Town said:


> A whole buck a mile? Aren't you guys just living high on the hog. Last I checked it was .85 a mile here.


75 cents here rich boy


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Absolutely nothing arbitrary about it. If you are a rider and you tip you will get 5 stars. If you don't tip then you won't.


Nothing like playing the game and not knowing the rules. I'm certain you tell all your passengers this upfront.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> A whole buck a mile? Aren't you guys just living high on the hog. Last I checked it was .85 a mile here.


I rest my case...


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> .
> .
> 
> exactly, and we should rate pax similarly. Except it doesn't work that way. Because people apply arbitrary rules to their ratings. I once read a post from a passenger who stated that she automatically deducted a star if the driver used GPS. Arbitrary, and has zero to do with the ride itself. Show me a little courtesy, don't create a condition that makes my driving unsafe, respect my car. You get 5 stars from me. If at the end I get a tip, that's awesome.


Ever read restaurant reviews online? People down rate places for ridiculous reasons. I've seen one and two star reviews for restaurants where the people didn't even eat the food. Give someone the ability to be a critic and they become very critical.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Absolutely nothing arbitrary about it. If you are a rider and you tip you will get 5 stars. If you don't tip then you won't.


Would you feel better if I substituted these words ? capricious;unreasonable;unsupported:


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Nothing like playing the game and not knowing the rules. I'm certain you tell all your passengers this upfront.


Hey, we're in the service industry. Even my young children understand that you tip service providers. Paxs who leap out of a livery car without tipping are just asking to get down-rated. And, really, tipping is not a difficult concept to grasp and practice. Every prep school kid I transport tips because these lads and lasses have been properly schooled in etiquette and grace.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You are wasting your time debating with davesway. He's .. Lol I'm just gonna hit unwatch now


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Hey, we're in the service industry. Even my young children understand that you tip service providers. Paxs who leap out of a livery car without tipping are just asking to get down-rated. And, really, tipping is not a difficult concept to grasp and practice. Every prep school kid I transport tips because these lads and lasses have been properly schooled in etiquette and grace.


What is it about my argument that would suggest to you that I do not advocate tipping ? If you "4 star" a passenger for not tipping, what have they learned ? What does the next driver now know about that passenger ? If your answer is anything other than nothing then you are wrong. You can theorize, you can speculate, but you can never know. You can't know because it is arbitrary.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> You are wasting your time debating with davesway. He's .. Lol I'm just gonna hit unwatch now


Would you like me better if I came on here and said "Man I pulled my 9mm last night cuzz the dude wouldn't tip, gotta CWP after all. Still 4 star'd him though. You know, for makin me pistol whip him and all."


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol you remind me of one of the filler characters on the walking dead that end up dead after they disagree with ricks plan.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Lol you remind me of one of the filler characters on the walking dead that end up dead after they disagree with ricks plan.


Lol, you remind me of the guy that says their gonna do one thing, then does something else.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Absolutely nothing arbitrary about it. If you are a rider and you tip you will get 5 stars. If you don't tip then you won't.


So when that ping shows you a rating of 4.5 does that mean it's an otherwise perfect rider who doesn't tip or a pain in the ass rider who tips?


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

Coachman said:


> So when that ping shows you a rating of 4.5 does that mean it's an otherwise perfect rider who doesn't tip or a pain in the ass rider who tips?


There is no such a thing as a pain in the ass rider who tips. Even if there was, he or she would have a 4.9 or 5 rating. Someone with a 4.6 rating is much less likely to tip than someone with a 4.9 rating. Not sure why this is such a hard concept to grasp. If the pax tips, he gets a 5 rating. If he doesn't he gets a max 4 rating.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> Would you feel better if I substituted these words ? capricious;unreasonable;unsupported:


That would pretty much describe a Uber rider that gets great service but does not tip. You might want to add the word "cheapskate" to your list.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

joeactuary said:


> There is no such a thing as a pain in the ass rider who tips. Even if there was, he or she would have a 4.9 or 5 rating. Someone with a 4.6 rating is much less likely to tip than someone with a 4.9 rating. Not sure why this is such a hard concept to grasp. If the pax tips, he gets a 5 rating. If he doesn't he gets a max 4 rating.


I have never given a Uber rider that gave me a tip, a rating other than a 5. Kind of strange how the tippers also tend to be the best riders.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I have never given a Uber rider that gave me a tip, a rating other than a 5. Kind of strange how the tippers also tend to be the best riders.


I've had aśshole passengers that tipped and due to my own policy I had to rate them 5 stars.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

joeactuary said:


> There is no such a thing as a pain in the ass rider who tips. Even if there was, he or she would have a 4.9 or 5 rating. Someone with a 4.6 rating is much less likely to tip than someone with a 4.9 rating. Not sure why this is such a hard concept to grasp. If the pax tips, he gets a 5 rating. If he doesn't he gets a max 4 rating.


I've done several hundred rides and received less than ten tips. I don't think there's any possible way you can look at a passenger's rating and determine whether they're going to be a tipper.

I know at least two of my tippers were first time riders. If I'd followed the conventional wisdom I'd never have picked them up.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Coachman said:


> I've done several hundred rides and received less than ten tips. I don't think there's any possible way you can look at a passenger's rating and determine whether they're going to be a tipper.
> 
> I know at least two of my tippers were first time riders. If I'd followed the conventional wisdom I'd never have picked them up.


You would if most drivers would follow the tipping rating system!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> You would if most drivers would follow the tipping rating system!


You understand that a lot of drivers here advise not to pick up 5.0 star riders because they're newbies and haven't been "educated" to rate you properly?


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

I agree with bullet points 1 and 4. No one plugs their crap into my vehicle. I'm there to provide riders with a safe, clean, efficient ride to their destination; not to charge their phone, or act as their personal DJ and damage my car's speakers.


----------



## JJG47 (Sep 6, 2015)

Any idea what percentage of riders know their rating? I'm not sure what impact the 4 star rating for no tip would even have.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Coachman said:


> You understand that a lot of drivers here advise not to pick up 5.0 star riders because they're newbies and haven't been "educated" to rate you properly?


Here's where it really does work out well for the Uber driver. When you see a rider with a 5 you should ask the rider if they have used Uber before. If it's their first ride, they often have the $20 coupon. Tell them that it's great they have the $20 coupon and that will cover their ride up to $20, except for the tip.

So what you have done is welcomed the new rider. You have told them about how great Uber is. You have shown them how great Uber is. And you have told them that the tip is not included. This benefits the next driver(s) as well because that new rider knows they need to tip their Uber drivers.

If, on the other hand, you have an experienced rider with a 5, (like me) then you know that this rider tips and you will be rewarded for good service.


----------



## JJG47 (Sep 6, 2015)

We all know there are a ton of Uber driver out there (because that's a huge complaint on this board) while only a small percentage of drivers are on this board. Therefore the rating for tipping logic will serve no legitimate purpose b/c the odds are your riders will have been rated by drivers who aren't on this board. So you will THINK a 5 star rider with tenure is a great tipper, but be very sad when they leave your car with all their $$$$ still in their pockets.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

JJG47 said:


> We all know there are a ton of Uber driver out there (because that's a huge complaint on this board) while only a small percentage of drivers are on this board. Therefore the rating for tipping logic will serve no legitimate purpose b/c the odds are your riders will have been rated by drivers who aren't on this board. So you will THINK a 5 star rider with tenure is a great tipper, but be very sad when they leave your car with all their $$$$ still in their pockets.


You can always find a reason not to do something. But that really doesn't solve anything.

I found out about the 4 star tipping policy from another driver. I've communicated the policy to many more drivers. Riders take a whole lot LESS trips than Drivers drive. So a 4 rating on a rider will affect them a whole lot more than a 4 rating on a driver.

Is is perfect? Of course not. But it is the only thing we have and I will continue to use it because it does serve a purpose.


----------



## joeactuary (Oct 8, 2015)

JJG47 said:


> We all know there are a ton of Uber driver out there (because that's a huge complaint on this board) while only a small percentage of drivers are on this board. Therefore the rating for tipping logic will serve no legitimate purpose b/c the odds are your riders will have been rated by drivers who aren't on this board. So you will THINK a 5 star rider with tenure is a great tipper, but be very sad when they leave your car with all their $$$$ still in their pockets.


The fact that only a portion of drivers rate accordingly doesn't belie the fact that 4.9 or 5.0 rating is more likely to tip than the 4.6 or 4.5 rating. One may give 300 rides and only get 10 tips. If 25% of drivers rate with tipping in mind, then rating will be a reliable indicator if a tip is forthcoming or not. That is why this rating procedure is talked about and repeated so much in these forums. No tip, max 4 star rating!


----------



## Skeezix (Oct 26, 2015)

Must be nice to still have a pax rating system. Here in Chicago, we've lost that privilege and now have --* on our ping screen. It's been that way for 3 weeks now with no signs of being resolved. It might only be a matter of time before this "glitch" spreads like a cancer to all the other markets, and all of this debate will be moot. Pot luck for all!


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

D Town said:


> If I was a pax the way to earn 5 stars and a tip is to:
> 
> 
> Get there quick. (I make allowances for distance and traffic)
> ...


Clean, courteous, safe, timely


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> You can always find a reason not to do something. But that really doesn't solve anything.


Do you inform your pax of your rating system? If not you've solved nothing.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Here are some more helpful ideas for the new driver:

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/helpful-tips-for-all-the-new-drivers-part-1.30099/


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> What is it about my argument that would suggest to you that I do not advocate tipping ? If you "4 star" a passenger for not tipping, what have they learned ? What does the next driver now know about that passenger ? If your answer is anything other than nothing then you are wrong. You can theorize, you can speculate, but you can never know. You can't know because it is arbitrary.


I like your words.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> Do you inform your pax of your rating system? If not you've solved nothing.


No I do not inform passengers of the rating system unless it is their first ride. In that case, I do show them how it works.

Passengers can come here to Uberpeople.net and learn all they need to know.

Journalists use this site for information and they are also getting the word out about the Uber passenger rating system as it relates to tipping.

So the word will get out and soon this will be a non issue.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> But it is the only thing we have and I will continue to use it because it does serve a purpose.


No, it actually serves no purpose whatsoever.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Davesway10, you realize most riders don't even realize they're rated, right? How can you possibly incentivize them to tip by rating poorly when they never see the rating? I know you mean well. But it just doesn't make any sense, sorry.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

The sign on the back of my headrests read.....sit there and behave, you're lucky I don't make you ride in the trunk with the bodies.

5 star every time.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Davesway10, you realize most riders don't even realize they're rated, right? How can you possibly incentivize them to tip by rating poorly when they never see the rating? I know you mean well. But it just doesn't make any sense, sorry.


I think somewhere along the line you have misinterpreted my posts. Applying punitive measures to a rating system in order to somehow force a passenger into tipping is wrong. Not only is it wrong it's also disingenuous to assume that the passenger is even aware of the reasons for a low rating. In short, I agree with you on this issue.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> I think somewhere along the line you have misinterpreted my posts.


I directed my comment to the wrong poster. That was meant for Bob Reynolds. Sorry.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> I think somewhere along the line you have misinterpreted my posts. Applying punitive measures to a rating system in order to somehow force a passenger into tipping is wrong. Not only is it wrong it's also disingenuous to assume that the passenger is even aware of the reasons for a low rating. In short, I agree with you on this issue.


To be fair, are DRIVERS aware of why we get rated badly most times?


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

D Town said:


> To be fair, are DRIVERS aware of why we get rated badly most times?


That is an excellent question. I would also add....are drivers honest about why they get rated badly?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Davesway10, you realize most riders don't even realize they're rated, right? How can you possibly incentivize them to tip by rating poorly when they never see the rating? I know you mean well. But it just doesn't make any sense, sorry.


Agreed. It's dumb to give someone a lower rating for not tipping in a system where 90%+ of the people don't tip.

It also seems to me that telling your riders you give lower ratings if they don't tip is likely to get you a low rating AND no tip from them. If I were a rider and my driver told me that, any tip I was planning to give would not happen, and I would give them a lower rating for being a jerk.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> That is an excellent question. I would also add....are drivers honest about why they get rated badly?


We usually don't know why we get rated badly? We don't even know who gave us what rating. This is a huge flaw in the rating system- there is no effective feedback to help the driver improve, if there actually is a problem he can fix, rather than low ratings just being a result of riders not knowing that every ride is supposed to be 5 stars.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> That is an excellent question. I would also add....are drivers honest about why they get rated badly?


I'm willing to bet hard cash that the majority don't realize. I heard the idea about only allowing a rating less than 5 stars with feedback. THAT would help greatly both with frivolous ratings and actually HELPING the drivers improve.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'm willing to bet hard cash that the majority don't realize. I heard the idea about only allowing a rating less than 5 stars with feedback. THAT would help greatly both with frivolous ratings and actually HELPING the drivers improve.


Agreed. But it has to be an essay answer. Not multiple choice.

That being said...well....look to the next post....


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> We usually don't know why we get rated badly? We don't even know who gave us what rating. This is a huge flaw in the rating system- there is no effective feedback to help the driver improve, if there actually is a problem he can fix, rather than low ratings just being a result of riders not knowing that every ride is supposed to be 5 stars.


Where as I do agree with you here.....fact is....people who provide poor customer service pretty much know it. People here talk about smoking in their cars. Well....really? Ok....just dont complain about poor ratings. Fact is if you habitually receive poor ratings it's usually one of three things....miss informed passengers...the area you operate in...or you.

Yes. There should be feedback. But the unfortunate result will be that much of that feed back will be unreasonable. Uber, and any one who does this kind of work, knows that and probably are not willing to spend the money to deal with this properly. Which leads me to.....

The experience. The dining experience. The Uber experience. The movie experience. The American Express experience. The what ever experience. The perspective of people using this kind of terminology is unfortunately skewed in the direction of thinking that they themselves are more important than they actually are and that every experience should match that self perceived status.

If you are charging $500.00 a plate...yes, that experience should be impeccable. Opera tickets at a grand a pop? Same thing. Order a luxury limo...the standards are set there also.

Hitching a ride in someone's personal vehicle, on demand no less? And at 60% less than a cab? Yes. The standard is significantly lower. No, you dont deserve free food. Reality is you dont even deserve a dinning recommendation. You deserve a ride from point A to point B in a safe and reasonable manner and not be cheated. Funny how people feel cheated if you miss a turn that adds .20 cents to the total of their ride. I will do even better.....between 3rd and 8th on market st...only cabs, buses, trolleys, and deliveries. Nothing else. No Uber or Lyft. $280 fine. People are up set because they can't be picked up in the middle of the block on 5th.....well I guess I will have to cancel.....ok, you should cancel. To that person, walking 100 ft to the corner is unreasonable. What " experience " do you think he is expecting? Probably an unreasonable one.

Want customer service that means something? I was on an island on the other side of the planet and needed money. So I called American Express. They said to go to a bank they were associated with and I could get money there and they would guarantee the transaction for the bank. I go to the bank, they say, we don't do that. I use his phone, call Amex, they talk to him for about 30 seconds. He hangs up and says...how much do you want?

That's service.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Agreed. But it has to be an essay answer. Not multiple choice.
> 
> That being said...well....look to the next post....


I'm assuming the next post is the "ignored content" that's showing up at the bottom of my screen here. Not going to show it but from your tone I can assume you can see WHY I chose to ignore that person who ever they are.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Where as I do agree with you here.....fact is....people who provide poor customer service pretty much know it. People here talk about smoking in their cars. Well....really? Ok....just dont complain about poor ratings. Fact is if you habitually receive poor ratings it's usually one of three things....miss informed passengers...the area you operate in...or you.
> 
> Yes. There should be feedback. But the unfortunate result will be that much of that feed back will be unreasonable. Uber, and any one who does this kind of work, knows that and probably are not willing to spend the money to deal with this properly. Which leads me to.....
> 
> ...


You deserve ALL the likes for this one. Feel like I should print it and hand it out to pax and drivers around town.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

D Town said:


> You deserve ALL the likes for this one. Feel like I should print it and hand it out to pax and drivers around town.


Well thank you.

In all honesty most all my passengers say one or two of the following....

Thank you.
Thank you for showing up.
Hello, good morning, afternoon, or evening. 
How is/was your day, weekend, what ever holiday it is, business, 
Thank you for peeling that guy off me
Have a nice day, evening, weekend.....

I think about the crap going on in my life and wonder what's going on in the lives of some of these people I drive 5 miles to their $10 buck an hour job. Who pay 2 to 3 times my house payment in rent. They seem to be the most great full.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

"Here's your sign."


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> We usually don't know why we get rated badly? We don't even know who gave us what rating.


I think we all know what our weak points are. I'm a 55-y/o man with not the most bubbly personality. I drive a 7-y/o PT Cruiser that some of my passengers seem embarrassed to get in. And when I do get into a conversation, I have a tendency to miss exits on the highway. So when I see my rating dip I usually have a pretty good idea why it dropped. I'm doing everything I can to keep my rating at a 4.80.


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> I am seriously starting to consider that approach. Sooner or later these shlubs have to understand that tipping IS NOT included when they're being transported for a buck a mile. Where the heck do they think the tip is? Ya know what? Starting tonight, no tip costs the rider one star. That seems perfectly logical.


How sad it is when money buys approval.

The way to get a five star rating is just to be considerate of others. In this world where everyone's out for a buck, having another person treat you as a fellow human being is extraordinary service.

And it's so easy; we're all human.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Skyring said:


> How sad it is when money buys approval.
> 
> The way to get a five star rating is just to be considerate of others. In this world where everyone's out for a buck, having another person treat you as a fellow human being is extraordinary service.
> 
> And it's so easy; we're all human.


Ideally we'd all live like that however I can't pay my rent with that. Uber's rating system, lack of adequate pay, and lack of issue resolution gives rise to a predatory mentality that most good drivers hate.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Skyring said:


> How sad it is when money buys approval.
> 
> The way to get a five star rating is just to be considerate of others. In this world where everyone's out for a buck, having another person treat you as a fellow human being is extraordinary service.
> 
> And it's so easy; we're all human.


You are 100% correct. However, we do live in western society. And in that society, norms are mores dictate that exceptional service is rewarded with a small cash consideration at the end of the service provided, regardless of what Travis K. would like people to think. I don't write the norms and mores, but I do follow them and I tip very well when I receive exceptional service from my service provider. It is certainly within our cultural right to expect remuneration beyond the stated fee when we have provide exceptional service, we will agree.


----------



## UGabe (Dec 1, 2015)

D Town said:


> To be fair, are DRIVERS aware of why we get rated badly most times?


yea, the customer can reply in the feedback.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UGabe said:


> yea, the customer can reply in the feedback.


They CAN but almost never do.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> They CAN but almost never do.


That's true. But as long as I keep earning 5's, I really don't care what the pax has to say.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> That's true. But as long as I keep earning 5's, I really don't care what the pax has to say.


If you're earning 5's you likely don't NEED them to say anything...well a complement now and again is nice....though a tip for a job well done is even better.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

D Town said:


> To be fair, are DRIVERS aware of why we get rated badly most times?


No, and I'm not trying to justify the arbitrary nature of the pax ratings either. I'm only trying to point out that downgrading for not tipping is ineffective unless the pax are aware of the reasons for downgrading them. They are just as clueless as us when trying to figure out why they have been given less than five stars. That was the point I was trying to get across to Bob Reynolds , if he doesn't explain why he is giving them 4 starts then they are not likely to begin tipping as a result of his ratings. Whenever tipping is brought up in my car i'll explain that tips are not included in the fare and that they should read section 4 paragraph 4 of the rider agreement. Thats the best I've got, I'll not beg.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> No, and I'm not trying to justify the arbitrary nature of the pax ratings either. I'm only trying to point out that downgrading for not tipping is ineffective unless the pax are aware of the reasons for downgrading them. They are just as clueless as us when trying to figure out why they have been given less than five stars. That was the point I was trying to get across to Bob Reynolds , if he doesn't explain why he is giving them 4 starts then they are not likely to begin tipping as a result of his ratings. Whenever tipping is brought up in my car i'll explain that tips are not included in the fare and that they should read section 4 paragraph 4 of the rider agreement. Thats the best I've got, I'll not beg.


Understood. I think the point of giving less stars for the no tip is to hurt a non-tipping pax's rating thus making it harder for them to get rides. Its less about education and more of just straight up punitive action. He may feel justified in doing this since it is EXACTLY how drivers are treated except that WE get banned from the system entirely and have to buy our way back in while a pax can just ignore it in many cases. Not saying I agree but I understand the thought process.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> If you're earning 5's you likely don't NEED them to say anything...well a complement now and again is nice....though a tip for a job well done is even better.


This coyote likes the way you think!


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

All within 30 seconds after meeting -

"Hi, John?... Come on in"
"Do you have a preferred way you want to go?"
"If you need to stop along the way just let me know" (95% never do - but just being asked is huge)

5 * almost every time. 
Gratuity - about 20% of the time...70% of the time with Lyft.


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

D Town said:


> Understood. I think the point of giving less stars for the no tip is to hurt a non-tipping pax's rating thus making it harder for them to get rides. Its less about education and more of just straight up punitive action.


Anyone feel hesitant about picking up a rider with a four star rating?

Or do you just let some other driver have the job?


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> You are 100% correct. However, we do live in western society. And in that society, norms are mores dictate that exceptional service is rewarded with a small cash consideration at the end of the service provided&#8230;


Here in Australia, tipping is rare. It's always a bit of a struggle to remember, when I visit the USA, that tips are expected. When I travel in Europe, tips are not expected, and often frowned upon. And don't try in Japan. They'll politely refuse.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> Lol you remind me of one of the filler characters on the walking dead that end up dead after they disagree with ricks plan.


Off topic but...they should kill Rick off and put Daryl in charge.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Skyring said:


> Here in Australia, tipping is rare. It's always a bit of a struggle to remember, when I visit the USA, that tips are expected. When I travel in Europe, tips are not expected, and often frowned upon. And don't try in Japan. They'll politely refuse.


They get paid more.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> They CAN but almost never do.


I don't ever see ANY feedback in my market. Houston.

Maybe with the updated app? But right now nada. Have not seen anything ever. I even had a pax show me where he wrote "awesome driver". Told him thanks because otherwise I wouldn't even have known.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Off topic but...they should kill Rick off and put Daryl in charge.


It's bound to happen . . that's why I prefer g o thrones. Almost everyone is either dead or screwed


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't ever see ANY feedback in my market. Houston.
> 
> Maybe with the updated app? But right now nada. Have not seen anything ever. I even had a pax show me where he wrote "awesome driver". Told him thanks because otherwise I wouldn't even have known.


About twice I saw in an email a complement in the feedback section from a pax. The rest of the time the section was blank.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I got 1 comment in sept then 1 in October but in November I got 7 in a row within 2 weeks

Dunno what L is , lollipops?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

This feature was just turned on in our market for Android devices only. It's nice.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Skyring said:


> Here in Australia, tipping is rare. It's always a bit of a struggle to remember, when I visit the USA, that tips are expected. When I travel in Europe, tips are not expected, and often frowned upon. And don't try in Japan. They'll politely refuse.


But in the US, exceptional service is always rewarded with a gratuity. You'll want to keep that in mind when you visit. In most situations the gratuity is 15 to 20 percent of the pre-tax total.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Skyring said:


> Anyone feel hesitant about picking up a rider with a four star rating?
> 
> Or do you just let some other driver have the job?


I won't pick up a rider with a rating lower than 4.7. That's Uber's keep/kill threshold for drivers so it's a good metric to apply to paxs, as well.


----------



## Arttrans (Jul 14, 2015)

For all of you that automatically give 4 stars for no tip, remember that the passengers think the tip is included so maybe you should get 4 stars for not knowing that.


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

Hunt to Eat said:


> But in the US, exceptional service is always rewarded with a gratuity. You'll want to keep that in mind when you visit. In most situations the gratuity is 15 to 20 percent of the pre-tax total.


My experience - and I've probably seen more of the USA than most Americans - is that ordinary service is rewarded with a tip. It is expected, and indeed built into the wage structure for people in service.

A waiter will have to screw up in a major fashion before I'll withhold a tip.

The USA is pretty much unique in this. Other Western nations, not so much. In Europe, one might round payment up to the next highest Euro or whatever, but a tip of 15% would be rare. Some industries, such as cruise lines and guided tours, have a tipping policy.

Having said that, although I deplore the practice, when I'm in the USA I tip. I know how hard it can be for a cabbie, working long hours, often with passengers who seem to regard the driver as part of the vehicle, for a return that is meagre. I appreciate the service that allows me to call up a cab to the airport whenever I need it. US fares, to my Australian eyes, are scandalously low.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Arttrans said:


> For all of you that automatically give 4 stars for no tip, remember that the passengers think the tip is included so maybe you should get 4 stars for not knowing that.


Please. Anyone who thinks the tip is built into a $4.00 ride is willfully ignorant. Tips never affected the star rating of a pax I drove but I don't buy that as an argument. I tip and tip well for my services especially when I know it makes up a large part of their income.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> Please. Anyone who thinks the tip is built into a $4.00 ride is willfully ignorant. Tips never affected the star rating of a pax I drove but I don't buy that as an argument. I tip and tip well for my services especially when I know it makes up a large part of their income.


I have to agree with you. Any pax who seriously thinks that at less than a buck a mile that a tip is included is clearly too mentally deficient to be out in public unsupervised. It truly is that simple. This is basic, third-grade mathematics, after all.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

D Town said:


> If I was a pax the way to earn 5 stars and a tip is to:
> 
> 
> Get there quick. (I make allowances for distance and traffic)
> ...


.....
...and if you're my passager you'll start with a 5 star rating from me unless:
-you slam my car door and when get off
-open your bag of food you just got from the restaurant/supermarket/etc and start eating in my car
-you ReeEEEK of marijuana, yes I had a few of those in get in my car
-ask me to make an illegal turn or run a yellow light when it's too late
-I don't mind if you give me directions or shortcuts not on the GPS, but if you're a rude backseat driver "no star for you!"
-I appreciate a tip as much as anyone else, but if you don't it's OK... But remember you're riding a cheap UberX/Lyft service, don't expect me to go out of my way to please you and serve you as if you're paying for a limo ride


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Manotas said:


> .....
> ...and if you're my passager you'll start with a 5 star rating from me unless:
> -you slam my car door and when get off
> -open your bag of food you just got from the restaurant/supermarket/etc and start eating in my car
> ...


I always tip.

I'd adjust one of those. Not just marijuana but also forcing me to sit in a fog of your body odor, or cheap perfume/cologne, or cigarette funk so heavy I swear I can taste the Marlboro man's sweaty ball sack is going to cost you. There is no choice but to decontaminate the ride after a pax like that.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

D Town said:


> I always tip.
> 
> I'd adjust one of those. Not just marijuana but also forcing me to sit in a fog of your body odor, or cheap perfume/cologne, or cigarette funk so heavy I swear I can taste the Marlboro man's sweaty ball sack is going to cost you. There is no choice but to decontaminate the ride after a pax like that.


I was driving a couple women once and all of a sudden I was almost overcome by a horrible cloud of what I thought was cheap perfume. It turns out it was her "throat spray" for her sore throat. Nasty. I probably got her germs too.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

JimS said:


> This feature was just turned on in our market for Android devices only. It's nice.


Did they take away the option for the driver to provide feedback on the passenger?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Manotas said:


> Did they take away the option for the driver to provide feedback on the passenger?


I've never seen that.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

D Town said:


> Found this article interesting. Wonder if this should be printed out and taped to seats or sent in text to pax after accepting trips. What do you guys think?
> 
> Dear Passengers,
> Please let me know what I can do to make this ride a 5 STAR EXPERIENCE for you! I will do my absolute Best to give you a clean, comfortable, and most importantly a safe environment during our time together! If there is anything I can improve on please let me know!
> ...


 if I saw this in front of me as a rider, I would be annoyed by it. But, if it works for you.....


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Bob Reynolds said:


> You can not be a 5 star rider unless you tip. A 5 star rider goes above and beyond.
> 
> The highest rider rating you can get without a tip is a 4.


If I were a rider and you told me that, I would give you a 1 star. That is really over the top. A tip should have nothing to do with how the driver treats or feels about the rider. I treat everyone the same, tip or no tip. A tip is a gift, a compliment, but I dont' need them to feel good about the rider.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> If I were a rider and you told me that, I would give you a 1 star. That is really over the top. A tip should have nothing to do with how the driver treats or feels about the rider. I treat everyone the same, tip or no tip. A tip is a gift, a compliment, but I dont' need them to feel good about the rider.


And when they hand me that tip, I tell them, "I'm going to rate you 5 stars, thank you"

If they are rude enough not to tip me then I'll give them a 4 or less. I don't explain to rude people that they need to tip. It just ticks them off. They will need to read these boards or figure it out on their own.


----------



## Skyring (Sep 17, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> And when they hand me that tip, I tell them, "I'm going to rate you 5 stars, thank you"
> 
> If they are rude enough not to tip me then I'll give them a 4 or less. I don't explain to rude people that they need to tip. It just ticks them off. They will need to read these boards or figure it out on their own.


Uber tells them they don't need to tip. They aren't going to know why their driver rated them down. They'll just think he was having a bad day or something.

These little snipes, these little unhappinesses, they show up. In body language, tone of voice. The passenger knows that the driver is grumpy for some reason and they will feel uncomfortable too.

It's pointless, really. We drivers can't demand a tip, and trying to steer passengers into giving one is going to strain the atmosphere. If the tip money is what you are after, then your desire for it is going to be perceptible, and it is going to poison the ride.

I suggest just forgetting about the tip money, making the most of the ride, accepting any tips that come your way graciously, and if a passenger doesn't tip, don't stew about it, because the next passenger will feel your unhappiness.

And if tip money makes the difference between driving for Uber and not, then perhaps you should find a different job.


----------



## Dillon6 (Dec 1, 2015)

yes hatts off


----------



## LizD (Dec 3, 2015)

D Town said:


> If I was a pax the way to earn 5 stars and a tip is to:
> 
> 
> Get there quick. (I make allowances for distance and traffic)
> ...


I do all of the above and my points are still dropping! I don't understand. I'm starting to think that the riders I get are just assholes! Ugh


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

LizD said:


> I do all of the above and my points are still dropping! I don't understand. I'm starting to think that the riders I get are just assholes! Ugh


Does your car stink? How old is your car? Does your music suck? Do you talk to your pax?

I talk to my Pax all the time (makes my ride go by faster). The quiet ones, I feel them out whether they want to be left alone or not. could also be the way you drive.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Does your car stink? How old is your car? Does your music suck? Do you talk to your pax?
> 
> I talk to my Pax all the time (makes my ride go by faster). The quiet ones, I feel them out whether they want to be left alone or not. could also be the way you drive.


It could be a billion things or nothing. When I drove my ratings depended more on WHO I was driving more than what I was doing. Different clientele expect different things.


----------



## LizD (Dec 3, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Does your car stink? How old is your car? Does your music suck? Do you talk to your pax?
> 
> I talk to my Pax all the time (makes my ride go by faster). The quiet ones, I feel them out whether they want to be left alone or not. could also be the way you drive.


No it doesn't stink I get all sorts of positive feedback. But at the end of the day my ratings go down. I have a lot of positive comments but I still see my rating go down. I don't understand how is that possible.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I've told passengers that talk about tipping (they bring it up) that I don't do this for the tips, if I did, I would starve.

They laugh, they "get" it. It's all good, tip me or don't tip me, I really don't care that much. Yeah, I will hit you with a "4" for not tipping on an UberX ride, and I never know until the next day if a Lyft pax tips, so all Lyft riders get an optimistic 5.

Those "4"s I give to Uber riders don't mean squat, it's such a small little vindictive act of impotence I feel stupid and childish doing it... the same way I feel about pax that rate me a "4" because I didn't fully stop at that stop sign, or didn't use my turn signal changing lanes, or I wasn't "personable" enough. It's the same small abuse of a small amount of power for both drivers and passengers. 

How to educate Uber pax that the tip is "not included"? Delicate negotiation there... again, I never bring it up, and if they bring it up, it's likely they're going to tip anyway otherwise they wouldn't say anything.

The only way Uber pax are going to change is if Uber/Travis decide to stop actively discouraging it. The whole "cashless" excuse is pure bovine excrement, because it would take about two minutes for an I.T. department to add a tip function in the app. Until drivers stop driving for Uber unless they add a tip function, there will be no tip function because Travis doesn't agree with tipping anyone. It's his sandbox folks, we're just playing in it.

I drive one or two Uber pax a week, just to keep my options open in case Lyft pisses me off. As long as I qualify for Power Driver on the Lyft platform, I will drive for Lyft. Uber gets in the way of qualifying for Power Driver, so Uber is off 95% of my week.

Oh, this is a thread about stars.... I get 5 stars by telling passengers that I get a daily report from the TNC showing me which driver gave me how many stars. Horrified looks are amusing as hell.... "but I thought it was anonymous???"

"It is anonymous", I explain. "I only know your first name, and where I picked you up and where you were delivered. That's what is on the report, a map of our trip, and how many stars that trip was rated. How else are we supposed to improve if we don't know who rated us low? I get mostly 5's, but when I get a 4 it is usually because of something I said, not something I did. I tend to be loose with my language... and that offends some people."

4.94 ever since I started telling this particular lie. Of course, it doesn't "come up" in every conversation, but if I have a chance to tell that story, I'm telling that story.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

LizD said:


> No it doesn't stink I get all sorts of positive feedback. But at the end of the day my ratings go down. I have a lot of positive comments but I still see my rating go down. I don't understand how is that possible.


If you drive a lot of drunk people, that could be it. College kids rate you low too. I personally tourists and business people. Tourists I give out suggestions what places to check out and business people I pretend they're important and interested in what field they're in


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

I live in a college town where 95% my trips are college students going to the bars from their apartment, or back. They don't tip and I don't blame them. When I was 21 in college, that couple bucks is another drink at the bar. I drive in a town of 100,000 people, not millions where we have different clientele.

Biggest thing that makes me drop a pax rating is treating me and my car and if I have to wait long.


----------



## thomas1234 (Oct 21, 2015)

I got the best rating. I am pretty sure it's a guy I take to work often. He lives near me and is perpetually late. I always get him there on time and he is greatful, lol.


----------



## thomas1234 (Oct 21, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> exactly, and we should rate pax similarly. Except it doesn't work that way. Because people apply arbitrary rules to their ratings.


I feel like Davesway101 is a law student who doesn't get that most service industry people are always angry. We can't just speak our mind or educate our riders. Passive rating systems are one of the few ways you can help your fellow driver. It's not arbitrary if your intention is to look after your own. 
Riders don't need to know why they suck, drivers don't need to know why either. We just need to know that other drivers don't like them.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> 75 cents here rich boy


that rough there hopefully it surges alot


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

LizD said:


> I do all of the above and my points are still dropping! I don't understand. I'm starting to think that the riders I get are just assholes! Ugh


My rate just barely dropped last 2 days. I have done nothing different. I saw this happen about month and half ago. When it dropped .04 in a wknd. Since then I brought it back up .02. And stayed there. 
Which is the avg for Houston. Go figure! Now it's down .01 (4.87) over 800 trips.

Like someone said its a billion things pax could down rate you for. So I just go with it. 
I recently have had burn out. And my attitude to drive is down. That could translate through my put on smile and all.

Just waiting to be hired to retire from Uber's crap.

Uber's reverse psychology. Come work for Uber. The freedom, flexibility, and life changing money!! 6 months later your screaming to go work a normal job again and beg for someone to get you away from Uber.


----------



## 747 (Sep 22, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Using the same ideology, how does a driver earn 5 stars ?


It's easy allow your passangers to act any way they want let them be abusive to you and your car allow them to climb over your seats just let them do as they please with absolutely no regard for you or your property. What ever you do don't tell them they can't do these things or they dump you in the ratings. This approach will work especially well on Fri and Sat nights when you are dealing with a lot of real special people and above all remember Uber listens to drunks no matter what you say they did in your car.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Applying punitive measures to a rating system in order to somehow force a passenger into tipping is wrong. Not only is it wrong it's also disingenuous to assume that the passenger is even aware of the reasons for a low rating.


Uber doesn't provide its _partners_ any training on or purview of this rating system, but yet judges them harshly by it. On the other hand, it doesn't care if a rider's ratings fall to the lowest point possible. While I have seen a 1-star rated passenger and multiple 3-star rated passengers in my couple of months of driving, as a rider I have yet to see a driver with a 1, 3, or even a 4-star rating.

This rating system is one thing, in this unholy relationship, that the driver has _some_ control over. So I think the drivers _can_ and _should_ use this _only tool_ available to them to their liking, to try to modify the behavior of some of the cheapest, discourteous, and ungracious people alive today. It can't be considered applying punitive measures to the _rating system_ by any measure.

As a consumer, it is the passenger's responsibility to understand the terms, conditions, rules, and regulations that they are agreeing to before they decide to jump their drunk asses into a total stranger's car at 3:00 am. They should also know that they are being provided a service and adhere to the usual societal norms when it comes to utilizing services provided by other members of the society. It is definitely not a driver's responsibility to educate passengers on how they should shape their interactions with other members of the society. Perhaps their parents should have done this.

Davesway10 from nowhere if you are a rideshare driver, how do you opine we need to address this conundrum and be in the right and be genuine.


----------



## sureshot77 (Dec 1, 2015)

LizD said:


> I do all of the above and my points are still dropping! I don't understand. I'm starting to think that the riders I get are just assholes! Ugh


I wouldn't worry about it. I had 5 star for weeks and then for whatever reason when I haven't picked up anyone in days my rating drops to a 4.68. Just do your best and keep positive.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Lepke said:


> I really don't want to be subjected to their music.


Yeah in most cases, it could be something I dislike: Justin Bieber, Selena Gomez, Taylor Swift...any of those artists bring cancer to my ears. I try to adopt the no aux policy but only if they don't blare the music in front of my face.



Lepke said:


> And my policy is no tip no 5 stars.


I can't just keep giving away 4 stars to people who don't tip. If their trip was worth my time and I was content to doing it, then it's 5 stars as long as that person did everything s/he was supposed to as a rider.

And signs, regardless if it's written in cursive, fancied words, laminated or whatever only shows that you're desperate to get 5/5 from me which is NOT OK. I will not hesitate to give a 3/5 for posting dumb signs that I don't want to read or tolerate in my face. I always give 5s from people who don't put signs or offer freebies. Plenty of highly rated drivers don't offer anything but a safe ride and a clean space with no signs.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

HOUTXRon said:


> Davesway10 from nowhere if you are a rideshare driver, how do you opine we need to address this conundrum and be in the right and be genuine.


I don't personally feel that there is an answer to this particular conundrum. I would guess that your own individual morality would dictate how "genuine" you are.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

747 said:


> It's easy allow your passangers to act any way they want let them be abusive to you and your car allow them to climb over your seats just let them do as they please with absolutely no regard for you or your property. What ever you do don't tell them they can't do these things or they dump you in the ratings. This approach will work especially well on Fri and Sat nights when you are dealing with a lot of real special people and above all remember Uber listens to drunks no matter what you say they did in your car.


What does any of this have to do with tipping?


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

Stars, that's the problem with us, uber has us kissing ass on a $5 ride for a damn star...try spending that..reminds me when the teachers use to send us home with a gold star on our forehead..drivers are giving up their pride, cars, and more because they are afraid of a low star rate..


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

thomas1234 said:


> I feel like Davesway101 is a law student who doesn't get that most service industry people are always angry. We can't just speak our mind or educate our riders. Passive rating systems are one of the few ways you can help your fellow driver. It's not arbitrary if your intention is to look after your own.
> Riders don't need to know why they suck, drivers don't need to know why either. We just need to know that other drivers don't like them.


I've been thinking about your post for a while now and how to respond to it because fundamentally I agree with you. I also appreciate non-aggressive well thought out responses. Personally I "deduct" stars for slammed doors (1 per door), hitting the one hitter (wtf) and generally treating me less than another human being. But, these are also arbitrary and don't really help the next driver. For all anyone knows I could be a racist homophobic rebel flag waving ammosexual (I'm not), and as a result I could be knocking off stars for any number of things that don't mean anything, but could potentially deter the next driver from picking them up. Specifically you pointed out that passive rating systems are one of the few ways you can help your fellow driver and I agree. I just don't feel that rating on tipping or not tipping helps anyone.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> I've been thinking about your post for a while now and how to respond to it because fundamentally I agree with you. I also appreciate non-aggressive well thought out responses. Personally I "deduct" stars for slammed doors (1 per door), hitting the one hitter (wtf) and generally treating me less than another human being. But, these are also arbitrary and don't really help the next driver. For all anyone knows I could be a racist homophobic rebel flag waving ammosexual (I'm not), and as a result I could be knocking off stars for any number of things that don't mean anything, but could potentially deter the next driver from picking them up. Specifically you pointed out that passive rating systems are one of the few ways you can help your fellow driver and I agree. I just don't feel that rating on tipping or not tipping helps anyone.


Down rating for non tippers tells other drivers that the five star passenger you are going out of your way to pick up is either a new rider or a rider who tips. That has been my experience. When I talk to passenger I'll ask five star passengers if they use uber often or if this is the first ride. People who use uber a lot and have 5 stars in my experience will tip.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Lepke said:


> Down rating for non tippers tells other drivers that the five star passenger you are going out of your way to pick up is either a new rider or a rider who tips. That has been my experience. When I talk to passenger I'll ask five star passengers if they use uber often or if this is the first ride. People who use uber a lot and have 5 stars in my experience will tip.


We'll just have to agree to disagree then. Personally I don't think you can glean a single iota of useful information from the ratings. If UBER wants the rating system to be comprehensive and meaningful in any context then they should require a written reason for any rating below 5 stars from both rider and driver.


----------



## Lepke (Oct 24, 2014)

Davesway10 said:


> We'll just have to agree to disagree then. Personally I don't think you can glean a single iota of useful information from the ratings. If UBER wants the rating system to be comprehensive and meaningful in any context then they should require a written reason for any rating below 5 stars from both rider and driver.


Last weekend I gotta hit in 2.1 surge. I accepted the request and then check the passenger rating. This passenger had two stars so I cancelled even though it was two times surge.

I've been doing this for a year and 8 months and have never seen a 2 star Rider. What would a passenger have to do to end up at 2 stars when he started at five stars? The rating system can certainly be useful.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Lepke said:


> Last weekend I gotta hit in 2.1 surge. I accepted the request and then check the passenger rating. This passenger had two stars so I cancelled even though it was two times surge.
> 
> I've been doing this for a year and 8 months and have never seen a 2 star Rider. What would a passenger have to do to end up at 2 stars when he started at five stars? The rating system can certainly be useful.


I don't disagree at all, if I ever came across a rating like this I too would cancel (contradictory to my " a single iota " comment, I know.). I rate based on their behavior towards me and my vehicle and that is what I hope helps the next driver. To me this is far more valuable than a tip.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Coachman said:


> If I walked into a Starbucks and they had a sign like this posted by the cash register asking me to be polite and to respect their property they would not get a tip. And they'd be lucky if I didn't take my business elsewhere.


Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Lepke said:


> Last weekend I gotta hit in 2.1 surge. I accepted the request and then check the passenger rating. This passenger had two stars so I cancelled even though it was two times surge.
> 
> I've been doing this for a year and 8 months and have never seen a 2 star Rider. What would a passenger have to do to end up at 2 stars when he started at five stars? The rating system can certainly be useful.


You should have picked them up. Now you'll never know.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Lou W said:


> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.


A fatal mistake many in the service industry make is thinking they're smarter than their customers.


----------



## wjd1010 (Jun 10, 2015)

Man, some of y'all take PAX rating thing way to seriously. All they should have to do to get a 5-Star rating is be interesting, and don't be a dick. In fact they don't even have to be interesting. Just don't be an ass to me. You have to actually do something bad to not get a 5star rating from me.

They are told in the video that tipping is not a thing for Uber. So don't expect it


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> You can not be a 5 star rider unless you tip. A 5 star rider goes above and beyond.
> 
> The highest rider rating you can get without a tip is a 4.


I give 1 star per mile if you are a friendly passenger for starters. This is to notify my fellow drivers of the gold at the end of the rainbow. 5 Stars for any distance over 2miles with at least a $3 tip. 5 Stars for a pleasant ride above 5 miles.


----------



## 747 (Sep 22, 2015)

sureshot77 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. I had 5 star for weeks and then for whatever reason when I haven't picked up anyone in days my rating drops to a 4.68. Just do your best and keep positive.


Face it the rating system is bullshit.


----------



## sureshot77 (Dec 1, 2015)

747 said:


> Face it the rating system is bullshit.


Just coming back from being in the road. Thank god I have a real job.lol
Anyway the system does need to be improved, I like to stay positive but this might not be a long term thing for me at all.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lepke said:


> I've had aśshole passengers that tipped and due to my own policy I had to rate them 5 stars.


Sellout.


----------



## Nucleus (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm going to adopt the four stars with no tip policy.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Lepke said:


> Last weekend I gotta hit in 2.1 surge. I accepted the request and then check the passenger rating. This passenger had two stars so I cancelled even though it was two times surge.
> 
> I've been doing this for a year and 8 months and have never seen a 2 star Rider. What would a passenger have to do to end up at 2 stars when he started at five stars? The rating system can certainly be useful.


It could have been only his 2 or 3rd time using Uber and pissed off one driver. I picked up a 3 once and I was hesitant. He was a nice guy, chatted and tipped. Not sure who he pissed off but he was a 5 for me.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> It could have been only his 2 or 3rd time using Uber and pissed off one driver. I picked up a 3 once and I was hesitant. He was a nice guy, chatted and tipped. Not sure who he pissed off but he was a 5 for me.


We all have our bad days. It only takes one wrong turn and you've gone from a 5-star driver to a 1-star driver just like that.


----------



## ray cash (Oct 22, 2015)

I like the no Tip no 5 Star rating for the rider..... from now on if the rider does not tip then they will get a 2 Star rating.....


----------



## Imanuel (Dec 7, 2015)

sometimes i drop people off and they're in a bad service location and dont get the chance to send the rrating through. and my rating drops to 4.68 as well, ive never rated anyone under 5 stars for the most part people are nice, ive gotten 3 tips out of 50 rides so far ive been doing it only 5 days lol but its pretty cool so far. Its usually drunk people at 2 am that tip me cause im patient with them someone gave me 22$ tip it was 2 drunk guys i was patient with and they were very thankful that i was that way they knew they were annoying. He spilled ice by accident on the floor not a big deal , they offered me in n out as well and even asked to come stay at the hotel for the night lol...


----------



## hawaiizeke (Dec 5, 2015)

I am an Uber driver and this is the first I've heard of docking a passenger a point because they don't tip when the company's written policy tell riders not to tip BUT, if you really want to, it's OK. Most people would just keep the 5 bucks or whatever. I have made about 30 trips and have been tipped twice, and once it was not one of my better rides. I don't think you can get mad at people and dock them a point if they are just following the rules. Maybe I'm just naive or inexperienced.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

joeactuary said:


> If the pax tips, he gets a 5 rating.


I typically give 5 stars to all pax, except if they are PITA or they only go 2 blocks. But a PITA can become 5* pax if I get a tip at the end. I had a pax who was erratic and shouting a lot; I nearly kicked him out of the car (except we were in BFE with virtually no other cars in the area ... so I didn't want to leave him stranded) ... but we get to his destination (and I'm thinking "this guy def getting 1* from me) ... all of a sudden he gives me $100 and says "sorry, ran out of my bipolar meds" ... and presto ... PITA gets 5 stars. *as my g/f was also bipolar ... I've seen manic states before (not pretty)


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> I think the point of giving less stars for the no tip is to hurt a non-tipping pax's rating thus making it harder for them to get rides


I p/u all Lux pax regardless of their score ... 

Most of my pax are in affluent neighborhoods ... so I always p/u regardless of their score. I know from experience that rich or semi-rich people are not the easiest to deal with, they are rarely ready when you pull up, they are demanding or aloof ... and they rarely tip (and based on the aforementioned traits; I know that most of the drivers would always give them less than 5* ... when they didn't really do anything wrong to the driver other than being slow or not tipping)
Most of my trips require me to drive 20-30 mins to make the p/u ... but most of the trips will be $60-100 and occasionally, I've gotten $200 fares ... so the "gamble" is worth it to me. *as I generally p/u in affluent areas ... they never order a car to go 2 miles down the road to the grocery store ... they'd rather drive themselves
If it's 3:30AM ... I'll pick them up almost anywhere in town as it's almost guaranteed to be an airport trip
One day I had a Select trip at 3:30AM with a 3.2 star rating ... the guy only went a few miles down the road; but it turns out that he was the medical director for Cirque du Soleil ... and he gave me 2 VIP tix because I was kind enough to p/u despite his low score in the middle of the night (2 previous drivers canceled on him). *it turns out that he takes a ton of short trips in Montreal from his office to the center where the acrobats train ... and most of his drivers rate him low because his trips are so short ... though he said he always tips the drivers because of the short rides. *Anyway, I priced the tix online and they were worth $360 ... 6 rows from the front of the stage the g/f & I enjoyed the show in style ... because I p/u a 3.6 @ 3:30AM.

Not saying that all low scores will be good riders ... personally, I'd rather p/u pax and determine for myself if the pax is good or not. Just as the pax rating drivers process is flawed; there are also flaws in the drivers rating pax process.

GIGO = garbage in, garbage out. Totally flawed rating system. 
Instead of 5 stars, should be a Yes/No option.

Pax (not considering the fare) would you ride with this driver again?
Driver (not considering the fare) would you p/u this pax again?
Pax that are visiting from other cities are clueless to where they are ... so they shouldn't get a low score just 'cause they didn't know that the trip was only a few blocks. Similarly, not all pax can walk the 8 blocks to their destination ... had 2 guys (XL) with 2 giant prop hands ... there was no way they were going to walk 8 blocks carrying cumbersome props ... didn't tip me; but then again, I didn't expect them to either.

Granted there are many things missing from the Uber app ... and it's definitely not a perfect system; but until Uber adds (1) a tip option; and (2) a Rate Uber Fare option for pax ... we have to live with what we have. I for one will p/u all the trips other drivers are not p/u because someone's score is too low ... that said, I do keep tabs on my PITA pax and decide whether or not to p/u based on my previous experiences with the pax.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Skyring said:


> Here in Australia, tipping is rare. It's always a bit of a struggle to remember, when I visit the USA, that tips are expected. When I travel in Europe, tips are not expected, and often frowned upon. And don't try in Japan. They'll politely refuse.


Don't all the countries mentioned have a free national health care system?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I p/u all Lux pax regardless of their score ...
> 
> Most of my pax are in affluent neighborhoods ... so I always p/u regardless of their score. I know from experience that rich or semi-rich people are not the easiest to deal with, they are rarely ready when you pull up, they are demanding or aloof ... and they rarely tip (and based on the aforementioned traits; I know that most of the drivers would always give them less than 5* ... when they didn't really do anything wrong to the driver other than being slow or not tipping)
> Most of my trips require me to drive 20-30 mins to make the p/u ... but most of the trips will be $60-100 and occasionally, I've gotten $200 fares ... so the "gamble" is worth it to me. *as I generally p/u in affluent areas ... they never order a car to go 2 miles down the road to the grocery store ... they'd rather drive themselves
> ...


I am willing to put up with a certain amount of lack in social graciousness for money. I didn't drive to make friends I drove to earn cash. The rich and affluent were everything you described in my area EXCEPT they took the SHORTEST trips. Constantly just a few blocks or less than a mile AND they dinged your rating. The most profitable people for me were the drunks on the weekends and airport runs from the suburbs. Working class people, in my experience, tip more often, are more appreciative, and generally give longer rides. Likely its an area by area thing. If I worked your area where the rich folks took mostly long trips or tipped to make up for the short trips I'd focus on them too. Your idea for the rating system could work well as well. Perhaps even do as Lyft does and if you say you don't want that driver again you're automatically never paired with them again.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> Your idea for the rating system could work well as well. Perhaps even do as Lyft does and if you say you don't want that driver again you're automatically never paired with them again.


Thanks. With Uber supposedly if you give pax 1-3* you are never paired with them again.

Bear in mind, if a pax's account gets deactivated, unlike drivers, they can just create another account ... as Uber does not require anything other than a valid credit card, debit card or PayPal to activate a pax account. Heck ... pax don't even have to provide a real name ... go figure


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Thanks. With Uber supposedly if you give pax 1-3* you are never paired with them again.
> 
> Bear in mind, if a pax's account gets deactivated, unlike drivers, they can just create another account ... as Uber does not require anything other than a valid credit card, debit card or PayPal to activate a pax account. Heck ... pax don't even have to provide a real name ... go figure


All this worry about finger printing drivers so the public knows who THEY are and yet no one bats an eye that a nut job could have 6 different Uber accounts to ping potential victims.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> All this worry about finger printing drivers so the public knows who THEY are and yet no one bats an eye that a nut job could have 6 different Uber accounts to ping potential victims.


yep ... but then again, the pax is paying for the ride; so essentially, they hold all the cards
*even though Uber TOS requires the account holder to be 18, they are not verifying it ... and I've seen more than one UM with their own Uber account (obviously on Dad's cc). I don't p/u UM pax no matter how much the UM pax or parent begs or threatens me ... I just send them to http://bit.ly/uber18 (I was sending this text so much that I created a short link to it ... lol).


----------



## Bear75063 (Nov 30, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I saw this article somewhere and it was a laminated sign on the back of the headrest.
> 
> I understand some people are passive types and need this crap but not in my car.


I have less than a week under my belt with 18 5 star ratings and 2 four. The fours have put my average at about 4.8. In talking with my friends who use Uber they had no idea that a 4 star rating was a bad thing. They just don't give the optimal rating for anything be it Uber or anything else they rate. Since a lot of my friends who are nice and outgoing have no idea they are hurting Uber drivers with anything below 5 stars, what is to say that the average Joe Blow has no idea either without being told.


----------



## undertoad (Oct 10, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Don't all the countries mentioned have a free national health care system?


Free? LOL.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

The whole rating system and non tipping customers can really make some drivers hate uber and it's customers. I know I shouldn't worry too much about the ratings but it's some kind of psychological warfare process of trying to figure out if you did something wrong or which one of your customers was a back stabbing ungrateful cheapass rider. I was always treated better and happier driving a cab but I had more freedom of how and who I picked up. Plus I made more money.


----------



## hawaiizeke (Dec 5, 2015)

Does anybody know why I have two ratings: the one that shows up when I go online is .5 lower than the one on my profile page. Maybe its not a big deal, but a 4.74 looks better than a 4.69.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Davesway10 said:


> Using the same ideology, how does a driver earn 5 stars ?


1. Actually look to see if the passenger placed a full address and NOT rely on the stupid pin. Eg, if someone puts Starbucks, 123 main st. Look for the Starbucks + 123 and not just park your arse one block over because that's where your app tells you you've "arrived".

Worse if you don't make your way over to the passenger once you've connected, no tip.

2. If you see the passenger with a huge box or load, pls take the second to get out of your parked car to help and not just plop open the trunk. And if you decide to plop open the truck, and stay within the confines of your seat, pls tell the passenger that when you see them trying to open the door with one hand while holding the box in other. Instead of waiting until the passenger is INSIDE and than going, "oh, I need to close the trunk because I thought you were going to.."

3. Try to keep your car smelling fresh.

4. Start the trip by having the navi say, "fastest route despite traffic"

5. Drive without hella bumps, swerves or hard stops (whiplash)

super super simple. if you really want to go a little further.

1. Greet the passenger and confirm name + location in the beginning of every trip.

2. let them know you're going to take the fastest route via navi (backed with the navi saying so)

3. ask them if they have a particular station they'd like; otherwise leave it at the one you have (best is safest, pop ones like 96.5)

4. depending on their body tone + response, make convo, don't make convo.

5. Always end the trip with wishing them an awesome day or something corny like that. always does the trick for me.


D Town said:


> If I was a pax the way to earn 5 stars and a tip is to:
> 
> 
> Get there quick. (I make allowances for distance and traffic)
> ...





KGB7 said:


> By getting you from A to B in one piece.


Like a bus driver!



Hunt to Eat said:


> 1) Clean car
> 2) Safe ride
> 3) Courteous service
> 
> And there's your 5 star driver.


Pretty much.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

sellkatsell44 The question was rhetorical, but, thank you for an extremely thoughtful and well written response.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Imanuel said:


> sometimes i drop people off and they're in a bad service location and dont get the chance to send the rrating through. and my rating drops to 4.68 as well, ive never rated anyone under 5 stars for the most part people are nice, ive gotten 3 tips out of 50 rides so far ive been doing it only 5 days lol but its pretty cool so far. Its usually drunk people at 2 am that tip me cause im patient with them someone gave me 22$ tip it was 2 drunk guys i was patient with and they were very thankful that i was that way they knew they were annoying. He spilled ice by accident on the floor not a big deal , they offered me in n out as well and even asked to come stay at the hotel for the night lol...


I think they just "liked" you. Wink Wink


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

I like the first part of the "sign" but wouldn't put the second. I'm not a big fan of signs in my car anyway and some people sit in the front vs the back and I have a mazda 3 so not even sure where I'd put laminated signs. Good tips to be a better driver customer service wise though


----------



## thomas1234 (Oct 21, 2015)

ND379 said:


> I like the first part of the "sign" but wouldn't put the second. I'm not a big fan of signs in my car anyway and some people sit in the front vs the back and I have a mazda 3 so not even sure where I'd put laminated signs. Good tips to be a better driver customer service wise though


I've been driving full time for 6 mo the now. No sign. My Lyft rating is 4.99 and my uber is 4.85. My uber rating was 4.9 until new years. I also made 100/hr on new years, so whatever.


----------



## insertgenericusername (Apr 8, 2016)

I play whatever I want to on the radio. I was playing some pretty obscene rap music while driving people around tonight. [The Odd Couple (Louis Logic and Jay Love) - Alcohol/Ism]

If your phone is low on battery, tough shit. I'm not here to babysit you and ingratiatingly cater to your every need. Plus, chances are, you don't have anything important to do on it anyway and can survive without glancing at it for an hour or two.

And I only make conversation if the person engages me and seems interested in talking. If they don't seem to want to talk, I'm perfectly comfortable driving in silence with some music or talk-radio playing. It's pretty easy to gauge a person's preferences on this so I'd recommend just going with your gut. As a passenger, I'd personally be annoyed at a driver who won't shut the **** up and keeps trying to make small talk when I just want to sit in the back and be quiet.

I also don't ask people about their temperature preferences, because that's another thing that would annoy me as a passenger. The most I'll do is ask somebody if they're OK with the windows down when I have 'em down, because I'd understand if somebody doesn't want their hair screwed up from that.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

insertgenericusername said:


> I play whatever I want to on the radio. I was playing some pretty obscene rap music while driving people around tonight. [The Odd Couple (Louis Logic and Jay Love) - Alcohol/Ism]
> 
> If your phone is low on battery, tough shit. I'm not here to babysit you and ingratiatingly cater to your every need. Plus, chances are, you don't have anything important to do on it anyway and can survive without glancing at it for an hour or two.
> 
> ...


I personally give people a choice in what music is playing - as long as its at a non-speaker damaging level - but that's just me. Everything else I 100% agree with. You're paying rock bottom prices for a ride from point A to point B. That's it.


----------

